# Barn fire at Autumn Acres



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has posted this yet, if so then I am sorry for the repeat.

Did anyone hear about the barn fire at Autumn Acres Farm yesterday? What a sad day for them, but I am glad that they did not lose them all.

http://www.fox17online.com/news/fox17-wayland-barn-fire,0,6821478.story


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is the link to her website, they have some really nice girls.

http://autumn-acres-farm.com/index.htm


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh no, that is terrible! I can't imagine how awful it must be to run outside to the sight of your barn burning and then not be able to rescue all the animals. How heart breaking for them.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

How sad, my thoughts and prayers are with them


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

Same here, I cannot even comprehend how that must feel.

I know over on Lamanchatalk on Yahoo groups they have stated that Tammy's insurance is only going to pay for the structure portion of the barn. So the insurance is not covering the goats, hay, trailer, medications, or equipment that she lost. Now that has to be disheartening to learn that after the fire and losing several goats.

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/LaManchaTalk/


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I heard about it yesterday How terrible! I was really relieved to hear most of her kids made it. I would so be crying if it was happening to me. Praying for her and her family. Tam


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

OMG I was just talking to her through email back in feb about her lovely animals! I didn't hear about it until just now, on here. How terrible.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Frightening.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I got an e-mail through Dist 7 News: Come To The Farm is putting up a benefit auction for her. I'm gonna go check it out. Maybe I'll put up some soaps to help out. Tam


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I bought a buck kid from her last spring....very impressed with her and her animals/property. That barn was really nice.


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow! That is horrible! I will be praying too.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

How horrible.. it's my worst nightmare. I'm so sorry for them and can't imagine how devastated they are. They will surely be in my prayers!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh how awful!! Poor goats and poor goat owners. What a nightmare.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I just saw the post about it on AlpineTalk. How awful! All their hopes and dreams shattered! My prayers are with them.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

OH that is awful. My heart goes out to them
Did it say what was the cause of the fire?


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh Gosh! How sad.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Terrifying and so very heart breaking.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How horrible, have they said how the fire started? I see on Nubian talk they are doing a auction for her, can't imagine replacing the barn! Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

When my house burnt we had all our equipment in it. I had two in milk at the time. There were people all over gawking at the fire. I went and finally pulled aside one of my teens and had them hold a collar while I milked 7 lbs of milk out of my best milker. People were like what are you doing?!! I replied I don't have anything, to milk her into. You could see the light pop on in their eyes, ohhhh.
No filters no pans, no cd&T, no syringes, yep It's a nitemare she's probably milking by hand when she's used to a mach, and now like what happened in my herd any that she has close to delivery( april,) will be very likely to abort due to the trama.


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

I have not yet found anything that states what caused the fire. It might be under investigation right now and they jus do not know at this time.

I did read on LaMancha Talk that the fire destroyed her breeding program with the animals she lost. I cannot even imagine what that is like. Plus the loss of all her equipment, feed, medical supplies, it has just got to be devistating.

I really hope that she will come back from this, she had some wonderfull animals, we even looked at purchasing a doe from her at some point in the future.


----------



## Kris (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh no that is heartbreaking. I'll be praying for them. 
Does anyone have a link to the auction?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

here is a link to Come to the Farm Auction for her
http://www.cometothefarm.com/cgi-bin/auction.cgi?action=subcat&category=catw_main


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Just want to toss this out for the Oberhasli people.....I saw a post on AlpineTalk for Sento semen. I was definately surprised. had to hit my bottom jaw to close after it dropped. And....oddly enough, the person who imported the Swiss semen (Sento & Balz) lost their farm back a few yrs ago from a fire.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I just posted an item for Tammy Tullar. 25 bar box of soap, five different kinds. If your needing soap go check it out Its for a good cause. Tam

It will appear in the next couple of days...Thanks


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Bernice, I went to go look at that Ober OMG is he gorgeous!!!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Okay our soaps are up on CTTF Benefit Auction for Tammy Tullar. There are some really nice semen straws on there guys. If I AI'd I'd be bidding on them Tam


----------

